# Washington, DC Meetup - Tea Lovers!



## Zuckerdachs (Jun 11, 2012)

Inspired by the recent tea thread in the Off Topic section, I am hosting a casual tea-themed furmeet in DC on June 30. 

At 2:30 pm, we'd meet outside the Archives-Navy Memorial-Penn Quarter Metro station (Yellow and Green Lines). We would have tea at the Penn Quarter Teaism, a block away, and I can give a Tea 101 chat for those of you who'd like to learn more about different sorts of tea, its history, or different ways this delicious drink can be made. 

After tea, those of you who wish to join us can head over to the Smithsonian. I highly recommend we go to the Natural History museum. We could check out the Hall of Mammals, which has the world's most faboo taxidermy collection! There's also a temporary titanoboa exhibit, as well as a gorgeous collection of wildlife photography.

I intend to check out a few other museums that day as well, and anyone who wishes can tag along!


A few notes:

*Taking the Metro has a small fee, which you can find posted in the station.

*Afternoon tea is $20. I seem to remember it being quite a lot of food (it's been a few years for me), so if you're coming with someone you may be able to split it. If you'd like, check out the menu here.

*You can dress nicely if you'd like (I will be!), but it's not required. 

*Feel free to bring younger tea lovers, if you care to.

 *Because of the nature of the meetup,* under no circumstances should you wear a fursuit *- and I'd even ask that ears and tails be left at home. I love fursuits, but this isn't an appropriate event for it. 


If you are interested in attending - even if it's tentative - please contact me directly via PM or FA note (I prefer the latter). I won't be checking the forum post constantly, so I may not know you're coming otherwise.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't know if you went. But myself and 5 of the Baltimore furs went fursuiting at Capital Pride. That said, I doubt I'd be able to make this myself.


----------



## Bark (Jun 11, 2012)

This is tempting. I fucking love tea. And DC was pretty awesome the last time I was there.


----------

